# حمل اسطوانة تعليم Autocad mechanical والحجم مفاجاءة



## مازن السيد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه الاسطوانة الروعة تشرح برنامج Autocad mechanical 
وحجمها صغير ومدتها حوالى 50دقيقة من التدريب والشرح والمهم معرفة 
كيفية التحميل تعرفه فى هاتين الصورتين​ 





​ 
ثم
اكتب الحروف التى تراها فى الصندوق الاسود على اليمين فى الصندوق الفارغ 
واضغط download




​ 
الرابط
*http://www.ziddu.com/download/2164343/AC_Mech_Webcast_031805.zip.html*​


----------



## ضاحى محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

لايمكن التحميل


----------



## mnci (14 سبتمبر 2008)

قمت بتحميلها وتسلم الف ايد ليك


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جارى التجربه وشكرا


----------



## duosrl (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*Thanks*



مازن السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم هذه الاسطوانة الروعة تشرح برنامج Autocad mechanical
> وحجمها صغير ومدتها حوالى 50دقيقة من التدريب والشرح والمهم معرفة
> كيفية التحميل تعرفه فى هاتين الصورتين
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## mahmood galal (13 أكتوبر 2008)

god bless you


----------



## alooshi1 (26 مايو 2009)

مابيتحمل الرابط في مشكلة


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (29 مايو 2009)

duosrl قال:


> Thank you very much


 


فتحت الرابط وقمت بالتسجيل في الموقع وفتح ليا حساب لكن طلع هذة الملاحظة 

File not found
The file You are looking for... may be deleted by the user or by the Adminstrator ! ​ 
فلم أستطيع ممكن تكمل جميلك وتشوف حل أو تحمل الملف مادام ان حجمة يقبل التحميل في هذا الموقع الرائع ولك خالص الشكر​ 
م/ توفيق الشيباني
****************************************************************​ 
اخواني الاعزاء
حمد لله وشكرا على كل نعمه التي لاتحصي​ 
لقد قمت بتسجيل إسم الكتاب حسب ماهو موجود بالعنوان الذي يتطلب الا التسجيل في الموقع فلكم هذا الرابط من موقع الجوجل طلعتة وارجوا من الاخ الكريم/ مازن السيد التاكيد على صحة الكتاب اذا أمكن​ 
الرابط يتحمل بدون تسجيل في الموقع
http://www.ntnamerica.com/pdf/Other/3017cat.pdf​ 
أخوكم / توفيق الشيباني​************************************************************************************************

عفوا أخواني الاعزاء انا نقلت الاسم من خلال الذي بالصورة وبحثت عن برامج في الجوجل باسم برنامج Autocad mechanical وطلع ليا موقع لمثل هذا الاسم وحسب هذا الرابط بتحصل مجموعة كبيرة يمكنك التحميل
http://www.torrentdownloads.net/search/?search=autocad mechanical 2009 ita torrent download

وياليت من الأخ/ مازن السيد يحمل الملف بيكون احسن او يرسل الرابط بدون مايدخل حد يسجل

وشكرا للجميع

وأنا حاولت جاهدا المساعدة وحسبي إني إجتهدت وقدر إستطاعتي

م/ توفيق الشيباني


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكر العملين على هذا الموضوع وتمنى لكم مزيد من الابداعلكن الملف مل يتحمل


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكر العملين على هذا الموضوع وتمنى لكم مزيد من الابداعلكن الملف ما يتحمل


----------



## enshaalan (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## م. يامن خضور (20 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ريت يتم تحميلها تاني 

وشكراً


----------

